# favorite panfish rod.........



## Guest

........you can only have one rod for panfish. not to be used for bass or walleye or anything else, just gills, perch and crappies. what would it be?


----------



## chaunc

Have to be my St Croix, 5'6" ultralite. I have a quantum ul reel on it spooled with 4# stren clear and i dont leave home without it. I've even caught a 10# striper on it, that i had to chase down with the trolling motor. And this cat from KY lake.


----------



## Big Daddy

Hmmm.... One rod??? I'd probably have to say my 7' Guide Series Med. light spinning rod with my Daiwa Regal 1500 spooled up with 4# P-Line... Great for casting small jigs, great for slip bobber fishing... 

For pure fun, I'd go with my 10 ft Outlaw crappie rod. I've caught EVERYTHING on that pole, from crappie to bass to perch, and man, is it exciting.


----------



## misfit

guess being limited to one that i own now,it would be my 6'6" berkley lightning rod with mitchell 308.6# mr. crappie line, for basically the same reasons as carl.and it's ability to handle those big channel cats,carp and gar i occasionally encounter when crappie fishing in the spring.and it's great for trout fishing too.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I have a St.Croix 6'6" light action with a Shimano Sedona 750 spooled with 6lb test, I have a 6' St.Croix ultralight that I havent quite got the feel of yet.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

ice-micro light


----------



## H2O Mellon

chaunc said:


> Have to be my St Croix, 5'6" ultralite.


Right on! I have had at least 3 of these rods (Premier's I'm assuming) and loved all of them.


----------



## chaunc

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> I have a St.Croix 6'6" light action with a Shimano Sedona 750 spooled with 6lb test, I have a 6' St.Croix ultralight that I havent quite got the feel of yet.


I know what you mean. I bought a 7' ul st croix, from GM, 3 years ago. Took me a whole season to get the feel of it. I tried it for slip bobbers, small crankbaits, slow trolling microspoons,with fireline on medium size reels, ultralight reels, and jig fishing small jigs with bobbers for gills. I found that fishing 1/8 oz jigs in deeper water is what it's best for, for me. I do the same with my 5 1/2fter so this rod is sitting in the rack, collecting dust. Not for sale tho.


----------



## Tiny Tim

All Star Pro II. 6 1/2 FT.Medium/Light with a Shimano Sahara 1000 spooled with 4lb.Super Silver Thread.I have got all kinds of fish with it,even a 10lb.channel cat.Fish mostly 1/16 oz.jigs with it in water up to 15ft.deep.Makes a heck of a Crappie and Saugeye rod.


----------



## boonecreek

7 ft. berkley lighting rod im7/ w i pinnacle dead bolt ( the reel is a miss spelling, i think all the wrighting is all wore off )


----------



## longbow

Was a article in In-Fisherman a couple years ago about getting a 0 flyrod blank, and having it made into spin casting rod. So I bought a # 2 (Didn't want to spend the money on the 0) 7 foot fiberglass blank. And had a guy in town build me one. It is unbelievable. Works great on them sluggish crappies. Use 2 and 4 pound test line, can cast 1/64 and 1/32 oz. jigs a reasonable distance. My favorite rod ever.


----------



## papaperch

I never leave home without my 7-0 H & T Micromaster. In fact I always pack two of them. Only thing I do not like about them is the eyes are so small that you cannot use a slip bobber. The line stop will not pass thru the tip.

I have landed up to 15 # channel catfish on these rods and other larger fish that you would expect the rods to just shatter. Panfish are an absolute riot on this rod. These rods retail for less than 22.00 and I would rather fish these than my expensive rods.


----------



## russ

Russ Bailey Signature Series by B'n'M!!

Russ


----------



## chaunc

russ said:


> Russ Bailey Signature Series by B'n'M!!
> 
> Russ


LOL... 
I just received my 1 piece, 5'6" Wally Marshall rod. Gonna give it a try ASAP.


----------



## boonecreek

any of u all try the zebco slabseeker?


----------



## chaunc

If you use the search tool you will find quite a few responses on them both good and bad.


----------



## crappiedude

my favorite has to be a 5'-6" Lightning rod. I like tihs rod but the cork on the grip has a tendency to break-up, but the rod has good feel. Great for jigs. Kinda curios if Chaunc is going to give a report on the Wally Marshal rod. I'm looking for something that a little better for a replacement.


----------



## chaunc

I wont be using the WM rod until spring. I wont use a rod that long on the ice. But i will give an honest report on how it fishes later. I use the 8ft and 9ft models and put all the other rods away, except my 10ft Richard Williams model. I'm gonna compare the 5'6" model to my St Croix and Sharpshooter models of that size. If it's anywhere near as good as the longer poles, i'll be pleased to have it in my arsenal.


----------



## timmyv

I use a 4'8" ugly stik....w/ a mitchell ultralight reel, some gold series that i love ...i also like the shorter rod but that's just me.


----------



## crappiedude

I will definitly be looking forward to that report. I like the feel of the 5'6" lighting rod but the quality of that cork handle leaves alot to be desired.
The cork on the front part of the handle, which is the part that screws over the front of the reel seat, is hollow. I've had 2 of these start caving in. There is an easy fix by wrapping some electric tape around it. These rods are only a few years old, I never had the problem on the older rods. Just a way to make them cheaper. Good-bye Lightning rods!


----------



## fishnking09

6'6" st.croix medium light for casting slip bober rig long distances and the 6 ft light action st.croix for jiging.


----------

